# Circuito de 1 LED a pilas.



## Buru (Mar 22, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro pero llevo tiempo leyendo.
El tema es que quiero montar un pequeño circuito de 1 led [verrde] que se encienda gracias a una pila [AA, AAA o de boton, me es dindiferente]. Seguro que es muy simple pero como os he dicho soy muy novato.

Y ya para rizar el rizo, alguna manera de poder apagarlo i encenderlo a voluntad con un boton, resorte o algo por el estilo ya que el led iria dentra de una carcasa que no puedo ir abriendo cada vez que quiero encender el led.

Por cierto, en la carcasa ya hay un led conectado (era la carcasa de 1 ordenador) y el led y el cable siguen alli, el problema es que tienen un 'enchufe' (conector) que no se que hacer con él, nose si lo puedo conectar a una bateria o algo por el estilo, me suena haberlo visto en algun sitio pero nose... aqui os dejo una foto por si identificais el conector y sabeis alguna soluciona [lo siento por la calidad, pesima]

Muchisimas gracias a todos


----------



## electrodan (Mar 22, 2009)

Que es esa cosa negra de la que salen los cables?
Hay unos botones que son interruptores, es decir que si los apretás se prende y si los apretás de nuevo se apagan.
El circuito del led lo podes encontrar en cualquier lado. Es solo una resistencia entre un terminal de la batería y del led Solo ten en cuenta que los leds tienen polaridad, por lo que si lo conectas al revés no funcionaria.
En cuanto a lo del conector, es solo eso: un conector. Si no tenés donde enchufarlo (se enchufaba en la placa madre), no te va a servir de mucho. Para usarlo con una pila, tenés que cortar los cables y conectarlos (resistencia de por medio, para limitar la corriente y que el led no se queme).
Creo que eso es todo.


----------



## devil_ginger (Mar 23, 2009)

ahi esta el circuito que necesitas, donde estan los puntos verdes es hasta donde tienes en la putna de tu cable, de ahi para adelante es lo que necesitas..

saludos


----------



## Buru (Mar 23, 2009)

devil_ginger dijo:
			
		

> ahi esta el circuito que necesitas, donde estan los puntos verdes es hasta donde tienes en la putna de tu cable, de ahi para adelante es lo que necesitas..
> 
> saludos



Hola muchisimas gracias devil, pero mi idea era utilizar 4 pilas recargables AA es decir 1,2V por 4 = 4,8V. Por 0,2V no he de cambiar nada no? lo dejo tal qual?
Podrias decirme de que resitencia se trata? aparte de los ohmnios si es de 1/4, 1/2 o 1W ?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Buru (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok electrodan, muchas gracias ati tambien, vere lo que puedo hacer cuando alguien me confirme lo de mi post de arriva

saludos


----------



## devil_ginger (Mar 23, 2009)

simule el circuito y me da un consumo de 3,5 v en la resistencia y una corriente de 15 mA.
osea, una potencia disipada de 0,05 watts

asi que con una resistencia de 1/4 de watt es mas que suficiente, saludos


----------



## Buru (Mar 24, 2009)

vale muchisimas gracias devil. Ya compre los componentes y en teoria entre mañana y pasado me llegan, lo montare i os mantendre informaciónrmados!

saludos y gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Papusxxdd (Mar 25, 2009)

-Hola creo que te puede ser muy util q visites esta pagina hay un programita para calcular los leds para conectarlos
bajalo:  *http://www.ledsinternational.com/espanol/descargas.htm*
-Te dejo el manual para q lo veas puede ser muy util este programita, espero q te sirva saludos.-


----------



## Buru (Mar 25, 2009)

vale voy a ver que tal.

Muchas gracias Papus


----------



## Buru (Mar 25, 2009)

una duda, de los 3 que hay cual me descargo, parecen similares pero nose.

saludos


----------

